# BOOTMENU..what is it? what does it do? How do I use it?



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
I figured I would ask this for those (like me) who keep reading about the boot menu but don't know how to take advantage of it and use it.

What is it?

What does it do?

How do I use it??

(The only part of Boot Menu I have used is getting into CWM Recovery)

I have also seen people talking about dropping a ROM in a slot on their SD card and booting between ROMS with a simple re-boot...How do I do that???

I looked for a thread on this already but couldnt find one...If this has already been explained, is there a link someone can post??

Just trying to learn and soak it all in!

Thanks

Hobart


----------



## djRamage (Feb 12, 2012)

Hobart said:


> I have also seen people talking about dropping a ROM in a slot on their SD card and booting between ROMS with a simple re-boot...How do I do that???
> 
> I looked for a thread on this already but couldnt find one...If this has already been explained, is there a link someone can post??


That is an amazing app called Boot Manager.

Market Link: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.drx2.bootmanager&hl=en

I use it to run CM7 as a DD and MIUI DefX on occasion.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

You are referring to two different things.

Boot Manager is what is listed above and is an app that essentially allows you to dual-boot (or more) your X.

The Bootmenu is a feature that was ported over by DXC originally wayyy back in October of last year, from the MIUI Defy team. It is utilized on Encounter ICS and both MIUI builds, although currently the MIUI builds have the most current iterations of it, where it is more or less fully functioning. You access it by either holding Power Down and choosing Boot Menu or by rebooting and hitting Vol - on the Red M when the LED blinks blue. You can access clockwork, and set governors and clocking speeds natively, which means you do not need a secondary clocking app, and it all stays through reboot. It is also a hell of a safety strap, because it allows you access to CWR while on the Red M logo, so even if you are bootlooping or stuck on the Red M of death there is a good chance you can save it without having to SBF.

The Bootmenu has some issues with Boot Manager and CWR because its coding with hijack is a bit messy atm. Wiz has test builds out right now where the bootmenu and hijack are included in the same binary. Essentially, they can coexist happily then, without it causing issues where you can't do proper system wipes from CWR and boot Manager will also work properly at that time, hopefully it will also become easily portable to other ROMs as well when this happens.

BTW this should really be in general, not Development forums... just FYI


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Damn, thought this was a new rom.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

One more tidbit about boot manager is that on the droid x it must be run on a 2nd init rom such as CM7 or MIUI assuming it didn't have the boot menu, after you set the first one up then you can put any rom in the SD slots.


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry Goose! Can I move post??? If I didn't then I wouldn't get such awesome answers! Is there anything I shouldn't do when using boot menu?( No no's)


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

Goose you said its a safety net kinda...when on red M logo how do I get into boot menu or cwm from M? Once there what do I do? Assuming I am bootlooping on M logo...any steps to take before I flash?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

You might be lucky to get into the boot menu when stuck at the red M if you are super lucky. In my experience it Usually doesn't happen though. Just wait for the blue led. If u see it you can get in to restore a nadroid or do a wipe/reinstall. If u don't see the blue led u have to sbf

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wizard0f0s (Aug 17, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> You might be lucky to get into the boot menu when stuck at the red M if you are super lucky. In my experience it Usually doesn't happen though. Just wait for the blue led. If u see it you can get in to restore a nadroid or do a wipe/reinstall. If u don't see the blue led u have to sbf
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


This all depends on what broke your install. If /system is formatted for example, there is nothing you can do. From what I've run into personally, it has saved me from a lot of SBFs because I'm constantly tweaking (and initially breaking) things.

You can also start sdb, share system, data, and your sdcard directly to your PC. Those options are under the Tools menu.

With the new version that was just released, you can also choose to boot to either CWM or RZR recoveries.

The fastest way to learn is to break something. The learning comes with fixing it again.


----------



## treubber (Sep 28, 2011)

I've been trying to get boot manager lite to boot into a slot ROM. Since I'm on galnet miui 2.2.5 is the built in boot menu what's preventing me from successfully booting into the slot ROM?

when i try to boot into a slot ROM, it just goes into recovery.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

treubber said:


> I've been trying to get boot manager lite to boot into a slot ROM. Since I'm on galnet miui 2.2.5 is the built in boot menu what's preventing me from successfully booting into the slot ROM?
> 
> when i try to boot into a slot ROM, it just goes into recovery.


Most likely. Bootmenu on Galnet b0rks boot manager, it used to be the same on DefX. On the updated boot manager that galnet runs on you should go to in to terminal and run su (enter) cat.gif (enter) then enter bootmanager. Not sure the exact reasons, something about boot menu and hijack running as parallel processes, Wiz has mentioned it a few times but it always just goes over my head as far as what he's talking about lol. If you are on Galnet though now I'd recommend swapping on over to the DefX version, at least until if/when Beans gets a new build rolled out. Wiz rolled the hijack and bootmenu into the same binary so it should work native with boot manager, without needing the extra scripting. Also, HDMI!


----------



## treubber (Sep 28, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Most likely. Bootmenu on Galnet b0rks boot manager, it used to be the same on DefX. On the updated boot manager that galnet runs on you should go to in to terminal and run su (enter) cat.gif (enter) then enter bootmanager. Not sure the exact reasons, something about boot menu and hijack running as parallel processes, Wiz has mentioned it a few times but it always just goes over my head as far as what he's talking about lol. If you are on Galnet though now I'd recommend swapping on over to the DefX version, at least until if/when Beans gets a new build rolled out. Wiz rolled the hijack and bootmenu into the same binary so it should work native with boot manager, without needing the extra scripting. Also, HDMI!


Sweet, thanks for the help. I'll give it a try.

Was starting to feel noobish again, not able to get it to work.


----------



## rcguymike (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm running CM9 with bootmenu, I haven't had any success with boot manager. It always gets stuck at the boot logo and then I can go in and flash the "back to phone ROM" zip and I'll be able to get back to CM9(once I had to sbf). I've been trying rooted stock .602 and .605 GB, CM7 and MIUI in the slots restoring from nandroids. If I get rid of boot menu will boot manager work? Basically I'm trying to get camcorder use out of the slot.


----------

